# Router edge guide



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been looking for an edge guide like the one I've seen Bob and Rick use on the router guys show, the one with two rods that go through the base and looks like it has a micro adjuster on it. Can any tell me where you get one. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mwm500

The one you see on the RWS is for a PC router like the one below.
Do you you have a Porter-Cable Router ?, if so it should work fine on your router.

Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers) 

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-.../ref=sr_1_20/002-0302636-3477615?ie=UTF8&s=hi

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Porter-Cable+42690+Edge+Guide&btnG=Search+Froogle

for 28.oo dollars see below ▼
http://www.tools-plus.com/p-a42690.html


Bj


----------



## mwm500 (Jun 21, 2006)

The router I was going to use with this is a Ryobi RE180PL, may work may not.
Maybe if someone has one (guide that is) they can tell me the rod dim. and spacing center to center.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Give this a look see

It should work on your Ryobi
Micro Fence MF-C Edge-Guide For Makita, Hitachi, Ryobi, Freud Routers 

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Fence-M...1/ref=sr_1_6/002-0302636-3477615?ie=UTF8&s=hi

Or you can download the PDF manual it may tell you how to make one and the size of the rods.
---------------------------
http://www.microfence.com/pages/System Components.html

http://www.homeownersupply.com/resources/tools/SearchResults.asp?brnd=Micro+Fence

Bj


----------

